
2009 Rubyist's guide to a Mac OS X development environment - jwilliams
http://giantrobots.thoughtbot.com/2009/3/30/2009-rubyist-guide-mac-os-x-development-environment
======
davidmathers
My version:

Git: sudo port install git-core

Aliases: do not want. sudo port install bash-completion

MySQL: sudo port install mysql5 +server

Capistrano: sudo gem install vlad

ImageMagick: sudo port...

Quicksilver: out with the old, in with <http://code.google.com/p/qsb-mac/>

I don't get the anti-macports attitude. Why go through the hassle of
downloading a bunch of stuff when it can be just a command line away?

~~~
gcv
Indeed. MacPorts has the additional advantage of using upgradable and
removable packages, rather than polluting /usr/local (or worse, /usr) with
unmaintainable detritus of various .pkg installers. MacPorts packages do
occasionally fail to build, but (1) the maintainers do respond to tickets
opened in their Trac system, and (2) most problems I saw had to do with Python
packages, and MacPorts handling of Python apps seems to have improved
recently.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Indeed, I now have a new rule: MacPorts provides everything I need except for
Ruby and Python, which are always compiled from source into a separate
location where they can pollute all they want.

------
bk
For me: Ubuntu/Debian VM image = same env for dev and deploy. Fewer moving
parts.

------
Hates_
I read this, spent most of the day struggling with Vim and then went back to
Textmate defeated. I still can't understand why I should move to Vim/Emacs
when I spend 99.99% of my time infront of a Mac.

~~~
Hexstream
Emacs and Vim have ridiculous learning curves. Their practitioners wouldn't be
so fanatic about them if anyone could unlock their powers in a day. However if
you're ready to make a real commitment to learning it, you might get a great
return on investment down the line. Learning about all the great programmers
who favorite those editors might give you enough faith to give it a serious
try.

~~~
gord
disclaimer - Im a daily vim user.

I think the {derivative of the} learning curve has a long tail.. I keep
finding new cool things I can do with it, I guess emacs is the same, or even
more so as you can start hacking lisp...

I recommend printing out a cheat sheet with the most common commands - you can
start small and get work done.

Things like <esc> :E for browsing files is handy and youll forget them at
first. I map a hotkey for :bn :bp so I can flick through the open buffers.

Good tuts on the web. It packs a punch.

oh, on ubuntu youll need to install vim-full

    
    
      sudo apt-get install vim-full
    

.. thats annoying, but you'll be crippled without it.

------
jamesbritt
I recently bought a Mac Mini and since the installed version of Ruby was a
year old I opted to just install from source.

I do the same on my Ubuntu boxen. Is there an argument for using pre-packaged,
but not current, installations?

I like the convenience of tools like apt for many things, but prefer to go to
the source for certain key items.

------
hbien
I gotta say, that vim syntax highlighting theme looks awesome.

~~~
otto
Do you know where the vim configuration files are in macvim? I'm curious to
see how they did that.

<http://repo.or.cz/w/MacVim.git?a=tree;hb=refs/heads/master>

------
mshafrir
excellent guide, will be running through it tonight

